

Holistic WebGL - fridek
http://blog.tojicode.com/2013/08/holistic-webgl.html

======
fridek
"Have you actually seen how people use web browsers? Honestly it's kind of
horrifying. It's not unusual for people to have 100+ tabs open across several
different browser windows in a session that's been running continuously since
sometime in the late 90s." \- so true

